# Hot debate!



## cubguy (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been looking at a simplicity 7116H. It is in pretty good shape and has a rebuilt deck. It had a kohler 18 v twinn installed though. I am wondering what a reasonable price is for it. I am normally a cub cadet guy but I want to get a GT for my son. the guy is asking $150 for it, is that reasonable? Is this a good GT? I dont know a whole lot about simplicity's so any help would be great 

Thanks, Nroakes


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

The 7116 is part of the Sovreign line of Simplicity which is their top of the line. It is a workhorse. I have both a Sovreign 18hp and a Cub Cadet 1250 and you can't beet either tractor. Here is a picture of the both of them. I wish I could find one for $150.


----------



## cubguy (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks Crussell, I didnt know it was a sovereign. I have a 3415s (I think) and Its a tank, nothing can beat it! I am going out to pick up the 7116 friday.
By the way what do you think would be a decent resell value, with the un-original motor?


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Cubguy,
Value is very territorial. In Mid MI where I live a basket case (non box store) tractor is worth $150 to $300. Take a look at Craigslist and see what you can come up with. Attachments are where the money is at. Not to far from me there is a 18hp like mine with a 48" deck and a 42" front blade for sale for $1500. It is all about what it is worth to you.


----------

